# Is it safe to eat cold pizza?



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm sorry to ask another food safety question... I know you guys are prob sick of me, sorry.







But you always ease my worries so I need to ask...

... is it okay to eat (veggie) pizza that is not steaming hot? I got it from a local pizza place. It was hot when I picked it up, but by the time I got home and fed my 16-month-old, it was lukewarm. I ate it without reheating it and now I'm worried.









Again, no meat on it- just onions, sliced tomatoes, and jalapenos.

Thanks!


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

I am very careful about what I eat when pregnant and it never would have occurred to me to be worried about cold pizza. I've had it three times so far this pregnancy for breakfast.


----------



## rparker (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes, it's safe.


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks guys... I know I am extremely paranoid but I can't help it. It helps so much to hear you eat it and are fine!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Again - just use your common sense.

If you would eat it when you are not pregnant, you are fine.

If you would not eat it, no matter if you were pregnant or not... don't eat it.


----------



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

onions, tomatoes, sauce and bread can be eaten raw. The dough might not be too good, but if you can eat it raw normally, it's think it's fine not being heated when you eat it.

And I think I know what I want for dinner now!


----------



## shoefairy3 (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl* 
Again - just use your common sense.

If you would eat it when you are not pregnant, you are fine.

If you would not eat it, no matter if you were pregnant or not... don't eat it.

this is great advice. And I would eat it, with or without meat


----------



## trimestersdoula (Dec 13, 2007)

Ok now I totally have a craving for cold pizza. I have always reheated my pizza b/c I didn't know the answer to this particular question. I only have 2 weeks left in my pregnancy. I am going to eat cold pizza darnit LOL. I hate reheated pizza!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

Here is the general food handling guidelines.

Rule of 4's:

If it usually needs refrigeration, then you want it to keep it under 40f or over 140f if you let it get in-between those temps then eat it with 4 hours, or toss it, (or get it back up above 140, this is ok within reason but not allowed in public food handling)

Pizza that has just started to cool is perfectly within the 4 hours part and totally fine to eat.

Does this help you in general with some of your concerns?


----------



## MammaB21 (Oct 30, 2007)

Can I ask (and not trying to be snarky) what you think could possibly go wrong within the 10 minutes it takes the pizza to cool down a little? I'm just honestly curious what might be even possible that is making you worry. Maybe I'm missing something, but I can't even come up with any sort of dangerous bacteria that would grow so quickly, especially on something that is covered/clean and hot when you get it.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm going to say this as gently as possible - I know that you have had past losses.

You need to stop obsessing about every single bite that goes into your mouth. Just judging by what you have posted online, it is out of hand. Have you spoken to your doctor or midwife about all these fears? You may be suffering from a form of pre-natal depression or anxiety.







There are drugs which are safe to take that will help you to relax and live your life without so much fear.


----------



## Qbear'smama (Jul 15, 2008)

I would be more worried about all the worrying than the pizza. When I find myself worrying about somthing minor, I remind myself the harrowing ordeals women all over the world go through (war, famine, abuse, lack of prenatal care, unsafe water and on and on) and still give birth to healthy babies and it puts it in perspective for me.


----------



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

I hope so, lol. I had cold pizza for post-lunch and I'm going to go get another slice for dinner. It really only 'sat out' at most an hour and a half before being refridgerated. I figure I have stomach acid, I'm not going to die.


----------



## northcountrymamma (Feb 24, 2006)

oh my goodness, cold pizza...it's fine. I've actually been known to eat pizza that sat in our oven all night because dp left it in there. (maybe not in the summer time, but nonetheless).









food anxieties will create a lot of undue stress mamma. Relax and eat and enjoy.

All these food restrictions, they are so crazy...consider as a pp mentioned, people around the world with real concerns for the well being of their baby, poor water, poor hygene, limited food available (let alone safe)...etc.

In north america we get so hung up on safety it actually creates illness in and on its own. We all need to relax and enJOY our pregnancies without so much worry.

(sorry, I'm opinionated and I don't have an off switch in my brain sometimes







)


----------



## Bia (Oct 21, 2004)

maybe it would help ease your mind if you did some reading at westonaprice.org about traditional pg diets (once you get over the raw milk and fermented foods shock







).
also, have you heard of the emotional freedom technique? if not, you might want to google it. it is an acupressure technique you can do on yourself that only takes a minute and can really help with anxiety and past trauma issues.


----------



## MommaMoo (Nov 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Qbear'smama* 
I would be more worried about all the worrying than the pizza. When I find myself worrying about somthing minor, I remind myself the harrowing ordeals women all over the world go through (war, famine, abuse, lack of prenatal care, unsafe water and on and on) and still give birth to healthy babies and it puts it in perspective for me.

ITA. As a PP has suggested, please speak with you HCP about your worries. (Also trying to say this gently, because we all, including me, have issues about certain things). Your worries do seem really extreme. I cannot possibly fathom what could be dangerous about eating a pizza that has cooled down. Heck, in my first pregnancy I scarfed down loads of raw egg yolks, countless gallons of raw milk, raw cheese, and deli sandwiches. My baby and I did just fine. Just use your common sense. Don't eat food that has obviously spoiled or that was prepared in a dirty place. Really, you don't want to go through your entire pregnancy being freaked out about everything you eat.


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

Oh mama, I feel for you and how worried you are about protecting your little one. But like others have said, all the worrying isn't good for you! Have you joined us in the pregnancy after loss thread? You might find some comfort and relief there!


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you so much girls... now I am freaking out again but not b/c of pizza... I just had a major bout of diarrhea (I NEVER get diarrhea, like ever!)







I am soooo scared!!!!


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JFTB1177* 
Thank you so much girls... now I am freaking out again but not b/c of pizza... I just had a major bout of diarrhea (I NEVER get diarrhea, like ever!)







I am soooo scared!!!!

Maybe the jalapenos caused the diarrhea. Either way, I don't think it's anything to be worried about. Just make sure you're well hydrated and you and the baby will be fine.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twinklefae* 
I'm going to say this as gently as possible - I know that you have had past losses.

You need to stop obsessing about every single bite that goes into your mouth. Just judging by what you have posted online, it is out of hand. Have you spoken to your doctor or midwife about all these fears? You may be suffering from a form of pre-natal depression or anxiety.







There are drugs which are safe to take that will help you to relax and live your life without so much fear.









s I also wanted to say that prenatal depresision/ anxiety is very real, and not often talked about. My mental state took a serious nose dive in my second trimester. I was a basket case. I had read all about ppd, but never anything about *pre*natal issues. talk to your hcp, they'll be able to help-- and that doesn't always mean medication.







s


----------



## Earthy Mama (Jun 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texmati* 







s I also wanted to say that prenatal depresision/ anxiety is very real, and not often talked about. My mental state took a serious nose dive in my second trimester. I was a basket case. I had read all about ppd, but never anything about *pre*natal issues. talk to your hcp, they'll be able to help-- and that doesn't always mean medication.







s

Yes, this. In fact, I realized a few weeks ago that is exactly what is going on with me. I get upset about EVERYTHING. If dp didn't bring me my usual cup of coffee to me in the morning (because he was trying to let me sleep in) it meant that he didn't love me anymore. He didn't call me on his lunch break, something was wrong. Every single thing our other dds did, infuriated me. I would cry for hours every day. I talked to my MW and she prescribed me zoloft. I've only been taking it for a week now and while I still feel those twinges of anger, sadness, etc. I've been able to control it a LOT better.

While my worrying is different than yours (yours seem more health and baby related and mine was more social and relationship related) the effect on your and baby's wellbeing is the same.


----------



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JFTB1177* 
Thank you so much girls... now I am freaking out again but not b/c of pizza... I just had a major bout of diarrhea (I NEVER get diarrhea, like ever!)







I am soooo scared!!!!

I haven't followed your earlier posts, but if you are stressed and stressing over food then it could possible be brought on by stress. I have IBS that can get worse and worse from stress and worry. Your gut health is upset easily by stress.

And I had some terrible diarrhea in the beginning for some reason, probably overdosing on magnesium. One time thing is nothing to worry about. I had it for weeks before i realized what was causing it. Uncomfortable yes, but I was not worried. It happens.


----------



## hawthornehill (Mar 17, 2010)

i'd eat it and not think twice about it.


----------

